# Lisinopril Issues



## deadlift666 (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought some Lisinopril for the ol' BP. Unfortunately it causes a persistent dry cough. Pretty bad to the point where my coworkers give me shit about it, causes problems sleeping, and even came close to puking a couple times. I stopped taking it and all symptoms are gone, which is great. However, I would like to do the healthy thing and take something to control BP. Anybody else have this issue or can offer some alternative BP meds?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 1, 2015)

That's a common side effect of ace inhibitors like lisinopril. 

How long did you stay on the lisinopril after the sides started? Sometimes they will subside. 

Try a beta blocker like bystolic and see how that works.


----------



## Assassin32 (Apr 1, 2015)

When my Dr. first put me on Lisinopril, he told me a very common side effect of it was a persistent, annoying cough. Sure enough 5 or 6 days later it started. After 2 or 3 weeks I went back in and he switched me to Benazepril and I was good to go, no more annoying cough. Give Benazepril a shot, 666.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's a common side effect of ace inhibitors like lisinopril.
> 
> How long did you stay on the lisinopril after the sides started? Sometimes they will subside.
> 
> Try a beta blocker like bystolic and see how that works.



It was quite a while before i figured it out. It actually got worse towards the end. I think I took all the 45 days worth that I had. 



Assassin32 said:


> When my Dr. first put me on Lisinopril, he told me a very common side effect of it was a persistent, annoying cough. Sure enough 5 or 6 days later it started. After 2 or 3 weeks I went back in and he switched me to Benazepril and I was good to go, no more annoying cough. Give Benazepril a shot, 666.



Thanks, I'll give that a shot maybe. Will research more.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 19, 2015)

I take Lisinopril with HTZ in it and I have that dry cough as well,I hate it too!! Haven't found anything yet to replace it


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I just ordered the beta blocker that DYS mentioned above. I will update with the results.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 22, 2015)

Beware of the Bystolic's side effects if you are sexually active


----------



## Paolos (Apr 23, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I just ordered the beta blocker that DYS mentioned above. I will update with the results.



I use Valstartan HTZ (Beta blocker) and it seems to work well with minimal sides except cramps if you don't hydrate properly


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2015)

Damn this shit sounds awful... Brb doing some cardio


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn this shit sounds awful... Brb doing some cardio



What's cardio?


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 26, 2015)

Dead, I always tell people to try clonidine. At first, it will make you sleepy when u take it, but after a week, the sedation aspect goes away. It's great bc it works directly on the vasoconstriction portion of blood pressure control. It's a relatively safe drug as it doesn't really effect the heart, just blood vessels themselves. It is the first drug we give to the general population who come in with high blood pressure, regardless of what's causing it.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 26, 2015)

The usual starting dose is 0.1mg but in extreme cases, you can go up to 0.3mg


----------

